# Rest N Read Tilt Bed System



## jdell74

How are others liking there tilt bed? After using the Rest N Read tilt bed system we decided it was not worth it. The motor sounded like it struggled to raise the bed while laying on it. At the foot of the bed the metal frame has sharp corners. Just overall not happy with it so we took the bed unit out. Any thoughts on what to do with it? Throw it out? 
Thanks.


----------



## hybris1

I like mine. Yes the motor is weak. I like being able to rise the bed to watch tv or read. It also gives me more room at the base of the bed to walk by when I am not using the bed. I would sell it. I would think someone would want it.


----------



## northerncamper

jdell74 said:


> How are others liking there tilt bed? After using the Rest N Read tilt bed system we decided it was not worth it. The motor sounded like it struggled to raise the bed while laying on it. At the foot of the bed the metal frame has sharp corners. Just overall not happy with it so we took the bed unit out. Any thoughts on what to do with it? Throw it out?
> Thanks.


I recieved a very nasty cut from the edge of my tilt a bed. I have installed tape and foam on the edges (after filing the metal). The rollers had to be moved forward on the bed also. Not very impressed with this feature.


----------



## jdell74

No more sharp corners for us, we decided to remove whole bed mechanism and tossed it in the garbage. We still gained same amount of room at foot of bed as if the bed was in tilt position. Added a memory foam topper to mattress which improved the bed comfort 100%. Also installed a set of struts to the under bed storage lid for easier lifting and to hold compartment lid in open position. My opinion this was not a fantastic upgrade.


----------



## northerncamper

jdell74 said:


> No more sharp corners for us, we decided to remove whole bed mechanism and tossed it in the garbage. We still gained same amount of room at foot of bed as if the bed was in tilt position. Added a memory foam topper to mattress which improved the bed comfort 100%. Also installed a set of struts to the under bed storage lid for easier lifting and to hold compartment lid in open position. My opinion this was not a fantastic upgrade.


Great idea. I am going to remove mine also. I will also install struts to make under bed storage a 1 person operation. It takes 2 people to store anything under the bed. One to hold bed up, the other to access storage.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jdell74 said:


> No more sharp corners for us, we decided to remove whole bed mechanism and tossed it in the garbage. We still gained same amount of room at foot of bed as if the bed was in tilt position. Added a memory foam topper to mattress which improved the bed comfort 100%. Also installed a set of struts to the under bed storage lid for easier lifting and to hold compartment lid in open position. My opinion this was not a fantastic upgrade.


How could you have the same amount of space at the end of the bed in comparison to when the bed was raised?


----------



## Kellyp0714

I like being able to raise the bed but it sounds awful when moving around once we're in bed. It seems to be coming from where the hinges attach to the plywood and we can't figure out how to stop it. When he tightened the hinges it got worse, but if we loosen them too much I'm afraid something will break. Has anyone else experienced this and if so, how did you fix it?


----------



## jdell74

Kellyp0714 said:


> I like being able to raise the bed but it sounds awful when moving around once we're in bed. It seems to be coming from where the hinges attach to the plywood and we can't figure out how to stop it. When he tightened the hinges it got worse, but if we loosen them too much I'm afraid something will break. Has anyone else experienced this and if so, how did you fix it?


 You are hearing the plywood rubbing against the hinges. If it was set up like mine, the plywood was but up tight to the hinge. There should have been a space in between the hinge and plywood. Yes we also did like being able to raise the bed. And to the question about the space at end of bed. If I remember the platform extended past the mattress a few inches. So now without the platform I gained the few inches back with no more sharp corners. Yes with bed in upright position you do have more room but not much more in my opinion.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jdell74 said:


> I like being able to raise the bed but it sounds awful when moving around once we're in bed. It seems to be coming from where the hinges attach to the plywood and we can't figure out how to stop it. When he tightened the hinges it got worse, but if we loosen them too much I'm afraid something will break. Has anyone else experienced this and if so, how did you fix it?


 You are hearing the plywood rubbing against the hinges. If it was set up like mine, the plywood was but up tight to the hinge. There should have been a space in between the hinge and plywood. Yes we also did like being able to raise the bed. And to the question about the space at end of bed. If I remember the platform extended past the mattress a few inches. So now without the platform I gained the few inches back with no more sharp corners. Yes with bed in upright position you do have more room but not much more in my opinion.
[/quote]

Any chance you have pictures that you could share?


----------



## moxieman

We have the same system that does not work. Motor is too weak and noisy. We thought that we were getting a 60 X 80 full queen as advertised but only got a short queen. I was told a full queen will not work with the rest and read system. Am now waiting for the correct size mattress for almost a year. Will not use that system.


----------



## Kellyp0714

Oregon_Camper said:


> I like being able to raise the bed but it sounds awful when moving around once we're in bed. It seems to be coming from where the hinges attach to the plywood and we can't figure out how to stop it. When he tightened the hinges it got worse, but if we loosen them too much I'm afraid something will break. Has anyone else experienced this and if so, how did you fix it?


 You are hearing the plywood rubbing against the hinges. If it was set up like mine, the plywood was but up tight to the hinge. There should have been a space in between the hinge and plywood. Yes we also did like being able to raise the bed. And to the question about the space at end of bed. If I remember the platform extended past the mattress a few inches. So now without the platform I gained the few inches back with no more sharp corners. Yes with bed in upright position you do have more room but not much more in my opinion.
[/quote]

Any chance you have pictures that you could share?
[/quote]
I wound up using liquid dish detergent. I literally poured it on the hinge and soaked it around the edges including the wood adjacent to the hinge. I worked!!! We've got a few months now and all is quiet and the mechanism works perfectly.


----------



## BuckeyeInMI

We have this in our 2015 323 bh. It is teribble. The bed squeaks so loud every time you move. I have it on my warranty repair list...

Has anyone talked to Keystone?


----------



## GovGeek

Kellyp0714 said:


> I like being able to raise the bed but it sounds awful when moving around once we're in bed. It seems to be coming from where the hinges attach to the plywood and we can't figure out how to stop it. When he tightened the hinges it got worse, but if we loosen them too much I'm afraid something will break. Has anyone else experienced this and if so, how did you fix it?


I don't have the Rest'N Read it was in the year before our '16, but I did solve our bed hinge issues once and for all. Those hinges are the worst and most minimalistic I've ever seen! https://rv-therapy.com/2017/02/11/the-bed-that-wouldnt-lift


----------



## canmike

Has anyone had issues with the motor quitting? Mine stopped going up. It will still work going down, but not up. Any ideas?


----------



## nelsondm

For those of you who tore out the entire system (and I am thinking about it also), how much did it lower the bed? Looking at it I am thinking maybe 2 inches?

My wife is coming home soon from open heart surgery and she will never be able to climb up into the bed so have to modify somethiing.

Thank you


----------



## nelsondm

jdell74 said:


> How are others liking there tilt bed? After using the Rest N Read tilt bed system we decided it was not worth it. The motor sounded like it struggled to raise the bed while laying on it. At the foot of the bed the metal frame has sharp corners. Just overall not happy with it so we took the bed unit out. Any thoughts on what to do with it? Throw it out?
> Thanks.


We didnt like the Rest and Read in our 316RL. The motor was never strong enough to life the bed when a 4 inch memory foam was put on the matress. So recently I removed the entire aluminum tube structures, motor and whatever else needed modification. This lowered the bed 3 inches and makes it easier to get into the bed and also reduced the rediculous strength needed to lift the bed to use the storage space at the end (partly due to the memory foam), but so much easier now. We dont miss it at all.


----------

